# Hi!



## Rae Rae (Feb 26, 2012)

Newbie here. I began breeding mice only for feeders to begin with a little over a year ago. They were for my own personal use. Then I became very intrigued with them, as I began getting ones that were champagne. So as the breeding continued down the line, I went to check on some babies one day, and realized...2 had long hair! I was excited! They actually seem silver to me, but I'm not a genius with mouse color either. So then the search began. I found one more long haired female to add, and also a brindle female. Now I have the local petshop wanting them...and I am excited to see what I can get! I have already produced 4 more long hairs that I know of...and out of some other pinkies I know I have at least 2 brindles. Of course nobody in my life cares or is even interested, so I have come here to talk about them haha!


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Awesome! Well you must be in the US since you have brindles! Where abouts are you located? 
We love pictures!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi there! We're happy to talk mouse with you, and glad to hear the mice captivated you so. Longhair is a simple recessive, so making more should be easy once you've got a male and a female. Where are you from? We've got folks all over the US, though the forum is a majority UK.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! I know what you mean about the ppl around you not caring, it's happened to me, too!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Hey Rae Rae! My RepticZone add worked, lol. Nice to see your here. I got a pied dove longhair, but her mites are getting so bad I might have to cull her  If not, I'll breed her, breed a son back and see if I can embrace this whole longhair thing!


----------



## Rae Rae (Feb 26, 2012)

I am from Alabama. Down in the hot humid, mosquito ridden south! We have had NO winter this season. It has only been cold a few days this season. Like right now, in the middle of the night it's probably around 65-70 degrees. If I went for a walk, I would sweat! Anyway, I have always loved small creatures. When I was a child my father allowed me to have a few things...which sparked my interest very young. My mother on the other hand did not love anything rodent like...or reptile for that matter. So of course now grown, I have what I want lol! And now am a vet tech...so the interest just keeps on going...but medically.

I am going to try to upload the pics. I am very ignorant when it comes to electronics though! Seems like I am great at it on another forum...hi Lanil! :lol: I will try to do so because I would like your input as to if this color is silver, gray, dove, or something completely different! Thanks for being welcoming!


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Oh sure. Were acting like we completely know each other. Were forum buddies, lol. Ya, I'd love to see your mice!


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

tikmio said:


> Hey Rae Rae! My RepticZone add worked, lol. Nice to see your here. I got a pied dove longhair, but her mites are getting so bad I might have to cull her  If not, I'll breed her, breed a son back and see if I can embrace this whole longhair thing!


Mites should not kill mice! If you're saying they're so bad that you're considering culling there is something seriously wrong. Check the ivermectin you're using is at the correct strength and you're doing the applications at the right intervals. If you are then it's pretty likely that the problem isn't mites.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Wait! It's not HER that's getting to culling point... It's my pied agouti. She's bad. Sorry I got the two mixed up. But I might have to cull her, I don't want her to suffer. She's going bald. In the winter


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Rae Rae said:


> I am from Alabama. Down in the hot humid, mosquito ridden south! We have had NO winter this season. It has only been cold a few days this season. Like right now, in the middle of the night it's probably around 65-70 degrees. If I went for a walk, I would sweat!


Welcome! Lol, I know what you mean. I'm in California... We spent most of Dec/Jan in the 80's... this summer is going to be a killer! But at least in Cali we have a dry heat... I pity you guys with the high humidity!


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

tikmio said:


> Wait! It's not HER that's getting to culling point... It's my pied agouti. She's bad. Sorry I got the two mixed up. But I might have to cull her, I don't want her to suffer. She's going bald. In the winter


Seems like an odd mix up to make, but you're now saying you have two mice that have really bad mites? If they're going bald I would suspect ringworm instead. You need to find out what you're dealing with before it spreads further.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Well, she's going bald from scratching. And I just recently found out, that ALL my mice have mites or lice. I pulled something off one of the babies from my self litter, and this is sort of what it looked like (stolen pic from google):










Same with the, fat antenna's, and what looked to be like mousie blood inside it (the mite was see through)


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

If you treat with ivermectin as mentioned in the other thread, and repeat at the correct intervals, they will be taken care of quickly. Though just because they have mites doesn't mean they can't have other things such as ringworm as well. Ringworm is a fungus and causes missing patches of fur on mice. You can see it under a blacklight, or you may choose to treat them for ringworm as well just in case. This would not harm your mice. Also, you may need to check that you're not bringing in mites or fungus on bedding and food (or encouraging it by the way you store it).


----------

